# work in Thailand for a DJ



## DougieDJ

I am thinking of moving to Thailand. I currently work in mental health. I'm also a DJ/Karaoke. I'm a qualified Therapist and Healer.
What are the chances of working as a DJ until I get settled? I am 54yrs old.


----------



## cooked

I would say that your chances are pretty near zero and that if you do find a job it will be illegal and badly paid. There are many Thais doing this and I think you would be seen as an interloper.


----------



## DougieDJ

Thanks for the info, How about teaching English as a foreign language, I'm doing a TEFL course.


----------



## joseph44

I think that your qualities as a therapist and a healer are far more useful, especially if it's about mental health. 
A lot of "ting-tong" foreigners in Thailand and no sufficient mental help for them.


----------



## cooked

DougieDJ said:


> Thanks for the info, How about teaching English as a foreign language, I'm doing a TEFL course.


Yes a TEFL qualification with class room experience should get you a job. ( I think some teachers get around ฿30 000 a month. Try Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand
I take it that you have visited Thailand before? Not for everyone. Good luck


----------



## DougieDJ

joseph44 said:


> I think that your qualities as a therapist and a healer are far more useful, especially if it's about mental health.
> A lot of "ting-tong" foreigners in Thailand and no sufficient mental help for them.


Thanks for that, I'm coming over in November for a holiday, I'll do a bit of research while I'm there


----------

